# Thank you and Update from a few years ago



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Perhaps this is not the appropriate place to post this, but since I first posted in this ask a cop forum a few years back, I thought I would try it again. 

Two and a half years ago (in March I believe) I posted numerous times about a physically and sexually abusive relationship I was in. After the first time it happened, I posted here, and was scared and confused and never thought it could happen to "my type." Eventually my "beloved" killed himself, and many on here then thought I was lying. Looking back on it, my story was pretty unbelievable. 

But now a few years later I find myself writing a note of thanks to all of those who helped me. In particular there were a few (I'm sorry if I don't remember exact names) but sniper, tomkats(?) and frampd(?) in particular sent me private messages and were very supportive. 

Without coming on to this site and seeking advice, understanding what I was about to face if I called police, and getting courage, who knows what would have happened to me in the end. I can only imagine. I almost lost my life, came very close to losing it, at the hands of an insane man. That will probably not happen to me ever again. However many of you face that type of danger in your job each day. 

I have taken what happened to me and turned it into good, but it still amazes me when people actually have good intentions, like many out here did (my cynicism shines through). Police officers get a bad rap, and I know my limited dealings with speeding once or twice and when I reported this, made me realize sometimes some individuals may deserve it, but me posting out here gave me enormous respect for the profession as a whole and most of those who choose this as thier career. You do your jobs and often I know do not get a thanks or feedback from someone you've helped. 

So I'm sorry for my verbose ramblings, but thank you to all of those who helped me a few years back, and thank you to all of you who help people like me each and every day. You all remain in my heart, thoughts, and prayers. 

A thankful poster


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Seriously guys and gals....This is really what it's all about...This is why we do this job....and this is why we will continue to do it as long as we can. Thank you "sbc" for reminding us that sometimes we are appeciated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

You're welcome, Inspector. Going through the whole system and everything that I went through, I can often see why people get a bad vision of police officers, law enforcement and the judicial system. However, I can also understand why many of the police officers often are cynical and can be detached sometimes, they deal with the scum of the earth each and every day and often risk their lives doing it. 

I can't say I am happy I had to go through what I did, I would not wish my story on anyone, but I am happy that it renewed my faith in some people, and certainly opened my eyes and allowed me to gain more respect for you and your fellow officers. 

I've learned a lot in the 2 1/2 years since this all happened, not the least of which is that people need to be thanked for good deeds and for helping others, especially in an online forum when it's not their job. 

I've gone back on this site from time to time, and I've been able to learn a lot (and had a few laughs at the idiots that I share this world with), so I figured it was time to say that people out there do appreciate all you do. 

Thanks again and stay safe to all..


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

You are welcome. Glad to hear you have your life back on track. Take care.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow...I remember those postings...glad to hear things turned out for the best. Welcome back.


----------

